# RIP Luna (Gerbil)



## Boz (Feb 9, 2010)

Though I never officially adopted her, I still call her my own. 
She was originally found in abandoned with several other animals in a house. Her owner never came to claim her. I took her home to foster and I was never able to bring her back. I knew she had it good here, and she seemed happy.

RIP Luna, you are now free to run at the bridge.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost her. Did she have another ear infection relapse? She was a beautiful little girl.

:rainbow:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 9, 2010)

So sorry huni


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was a little doll and had the time of her life with you, I'm sure. They may be small, but they are special to us. Run free, Luna.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 9, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Luna, she was a darling looking little girl.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 9, 2010)

:*( so sorry


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that she passed. She can scamper-free at the bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 10, 2010)

She looks so adorable, i'm sorry


----------

